
Deep Learning Tutorial by Y. LeCun and Y. Bengio - Anon84
http://research.microsoft.com/apps/video/default.aspx?id=259574&r=1
======
asd
The site seems to be hammered. I was able to get these direct download links
from a Google cache page. Enjoy!

MP4 (710 M):
[http://msrvideo.vo.msecnd.net/rmcvideos/259574/dl/259574.mp4](http://msrvideo.vo.msecnd.net/rmcvideos/259574/dl/259574.mp4)

WMV (774 M):
[http://msrvideo.vo.msecnd.net/rmcvideos/259574/dl/259574.wmv](http://msrvideo.vo.msecnd.net/rmcvideos/259574/dl/259574.wmv)

~~~
kinow
Awesome! Thanks for that! Take an upvote

------
Anon84
And the slides:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxKBnD5y2M8NVnBpbWVwYUpQTjg...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxKBnD5y2M8NVnBpbWVwYUpQTjg/edit)

------
imurray
This was the most attended of 6 tutorials at NIPS 2015. All of the tutorials
are listed at
[https://nips.cc/Conferences/2015/Schedule?type=Tutorial](https://nips.cc/Conferences/2015/Schedule?type=Tutorial)
where slides are available now, and video will be when the Microsoft server
recovers.

Many of previous years' tutorials will also still be interesting:

[https://nips.cc/Conferences/2014/Schedule?type=Tutorial](https://nips.cc/Conferences/2014/Schedule?type=Tutorial)

[https://nips.cc/Conferences/2013/Schedule?type=Tutorial](https://nips.cc/Conferences/2013/Schedule?type=Tutorial)

[https://nips.cc/Conferences/2012/Schedule?type=Tutorial](https://nips.cc/Conferences/2012/Schedule?type=Tutorial)

...

------
melted
Didn't know Microsoft Research web site was served from a potato.

~~~
fchollet
It's served from Microsoft Bob Server ®

------
swcoders
Microsoft can not handle it's own scale. I think they did not expect to get
that much load :)

------
yeison
is the server overloaded!

